# made 200 bars of soap this weekend



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi all. I've been making soap for several years. I have a craft fair in a couple of weeks and was busy this weekend getting ready!

I made these fragrances:

Plum Spice
Sweet Pumpkin Spice
Coconut Lime Verbena
Vanilla
Jingleberry (Cranberry, Mulberry & Orange)
London Lemon Curd
Almond
Sandalwood
Black Raspberry Vanilla
Sweet Pea

Next weekend.....candles and bath fizzies!  

Beth


----------



## ChasingDreams (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm envious! They sound lovely


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Wow, Beth, you've been busy! I'm happy these days when I make a batch of soap at all, lol!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Where are the photos????


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Beth  I make 54 to 108 bars of soap each day Monday through Friday  My mold cuts 54 so it's really only 1 or 2 batches a day. By the end of this week it will be double that with getting ready for Christmas, then restocking stores in January after their christmas sales. Love holidays!!!

Who do you get your Plum Spice from? Have you made lotion with it? Vicki


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

Vicki,

Those are big batches! My recipe uses 5 pounds of oils and I use a log mold. My husband made my molds for me. I get 20 bars and 2 end pieces from each batch. Unfortunately, I cut them by one at a time by hand! My husband has said for years he would make me something to cut them all at once (and uniform size) but I still don't have that yet!!

Are you using the flat molds with the dividers? I love those. You can make really beautiful swirls with them!

I can't remember off the top of my head where I got the Plum Spice. I think it is from Peak's but I will have to look when I get home. This batch was the first time I've used it so don't know about lotion. It smells really nice but is strong!

If I ever get the digital camera working I'll take pictures.

Beth


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

London Lemon Curd?? Do you use real lemon curd for that? Just curious, I love the smell of lemon curd.

Kitty


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

Kitty,

No. London Lemon Curd is a fragrance I got from here: http://store.scent-works.com/

There fragrances are some of the best I've ever used. Incredible but pricey. Fortunately, you don't have to use quite as much as normal.

Beth


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I've soaped the LLC from Scent Works and it is nice and creamy. It's not as citrusy as other lemon FO's.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Mine is a flat wooden tray mold that cuts 54, 6 ounce bars. It's a homemade rip off of a mold I saw at another soapers place. Plastic flexable pieces are placed on the sides of the mold when you pour, after your soap is solid you can take these sides off, then the cutter simply fits in the slots on the mold, so you are pouring and cutting in the same mold. Put the lid on, mine was made to flip right over onto my dry racks, so you don't have to pick up each bar as you cut it and place it on the rack or pick it up again to wrap it after cure. Saves so much time! My racks hold the trays, which are dishwashing glass and cutlery holders for resturants, they also self stack on each other....acemart.com

Yes I love tray molds because you can swirl and have textured tops. I still use my Martha Stewart Molds for classes and some of my less than well behaved scents!

Royal Aromatics has a wonderful Lemon Zest, can't beat their prices although you do have to order 100$ worth. Vicki


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Could you please post a pic of your mold and cutter? I'm fairly handy and this setup might work for me. Thanks for tip on the drying racks.


----------

